# Backpack Leaf Blower



## Treecutr (Aug 22, 2010)

Looking to get a backpack leaf blower to aid in clean ups, Obviously want a stihl, but wondered how Echo's are, save some money I guess.


----------



## tree md (Aug 22, 2010)

John Paul Sanborn recommended the Echo PB 265 to me. Homo depot has them for $249 right now. 

I haven't bought one yet as I am still getting by with my hand held but I have had a good experience with all of the Echo blowers I have used in the past. 

When it comes to saws, yea, give me a Stihl but I'm not that picky about a blower.


----------



## doublesharp (Aug 23, 2010)

Hello. I've been lurking for a while trying to absorb info about chainsaws. Way too much I don't know about them.

I do know a little about backpack blowers, having run a small lawn service for the past 12 years. I've never seen anyone complain about too much power in a bp blower. I use a 65cc Kawasaki 750b (Marayuma). Stihl 600 mag is probably the most popular and it's a good one. Right now Wisesales has the Shindaiwa 79cc model on sale for $450. That's probably the most powerful. I've also got a mid power RedMax 4800 that is 48cc. It's given me good service for several years but it is lacking power during big leaf cleanups. RedMax 7001 and bigger are super blowers. 

If you can afford the 65 cc and up machines that's the way I'd go. My Kaw is the lightest at 20lbs and is a a good value for the money. I bought mine as a dealer closeout for $343 otd. I see them on the internet for around $400 delivered. Here's a link to Wisesales.
http://www.wisesales.com/shindaiwa_eb802rt.html

I use A Stihl bg55 handheld for blowing driveways clean of grass clippings and for roof work blowing out gutters. That's the best bang for the buck going. $139 at my dealer. For big leaf work a bp is king but for quick clean ups I can have them done with a handheld by the time I get the bp off the truck and on my back.


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 23, 2010)

That sounds like excellent advice. I agree completely.

I like the Maruyama products, but they do not have the recognition and dealer network that Stihl does.


----------



## bayard (Aug 23, 2010)

*pb750*

echo pb 750 is the way to go.small ones will take for ever.kenny


----------



## Rftreeman (Aug 24, 2010)

echo 755 and the stihl 650 are pretty much the best you can get without getting a push style blower but be ready to spend a few bucks....


----------



## mikewhite85 (Aug 25, 2010)

I absolutely love my echo pb 755. Spent about 500 bones on it at homedepot.com. Makes cleanup a lot quicker and saves money on labor. All the saws I run are Stihl and Husky but I am not too proud to run an echo blower!


----------



## RacerX (Aug 25, 2010)

Just bought a BR 600 STIHL Magnum to replace the old Echo PB400 that I've been using for 20 years. I really love the Stihl and the price isn't that much more than the comparable Echo.


----------



## Steven B (Aug 26, 2010)

A good bp for the money is the Husky 150, the model is the 350. You can get it for $300 at lowes or any husky dealer.
I've got a Redmax 5100 bp & Maruyama 3100 hh.


----------



## BPS. LLC (Aug 27, 2010)

I have a Stihl BR 550 and it is great. Just got it this season and it has started on the first or second pull every time. The BR 600 moves an incredible amount of air with the same size motor. Depending on what you want it for...blowing grass is a lot different than blowing heavy wet leaves, bark or tree debris.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Aug 28, 2010)

I picked up a Redmax at the pawn shop and have been very impressed. 70cc range can't remember the model number. She will definately move wet leaves...ripped some sod up the first time I ran it.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Aug 28, 2010)

I have a 655 echo, wonderful, no complaints at all. i like the 4 mix stihls and the have a great following but they can suffer if your not using the right oil due to deposit build up on the valves.


----------



## Tree Pig (Aug 28, 2010)

I have a pb 405 echo thats 12 years old and runs like new still.


----------



## fishercat (Aug 30, 2010)

*Echo blowers are gutless.*

You may save a hundred bucks or 2 on initial purchase but if the lack of power costs you hundreds in labor hours or time from the family,is it still worth it?


My leaves used to take me two to three days with my old BP blower.Now it takes 3 hours with the Husqvarna BT380. This machine blows leaves,sticks,pine cones and pieces of bark.!0 years ago if you told me BP blowers would have this much power someday,I would never have believed it.

I'll spend the extra money.


----------



## peregordusmc (Sep 13, 2010)

One of my friends bought an echo backpack blower for his business. Dont remember any details of it but i know he returned it next day and bought a jonsered backback blower thats something like 70 something cc's for around 400 bucks. He loves it. It blew all the bark from his trailer from hauling wood with ease in time and effort.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Sep 15, 2010)

I used to have a Red Max 7001 until the employees teamed up and ran it over with the landscape trailer. Now I have a Big Stihl blower. I liked the red max better. But the red max dealer is too far away to buy another. My dad bought me the 1st one as a gift. If anyone wants my 7001 they are welcome to it just pay the shipping. I think the motor is still good, everything else is busted though..... Mike


----------



## The Lawn Shark (Sep 17, 2010)

I own and run most of the bigger backpack blowers.....shindy eb8520, stihl br600, echo pb755 and redmax 8001......I don't really think there is a big difference in any of them....


----------



## rmh3481 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ive used the big Echo back pack blowers for many years. Never had any problems with them.


----------



## cus_deluxe (Sep 21, 2014)

my ebz 8500 (same as husqvarna 580bt) is awesome. expensive but it does work


----------



## skindaddy (Sep 22, 2014)

buy the husqvarna, ive got the biggest one they have which is the most powerful one out of all of them, cant remember the model but it is the sweetest thing ever well worth it.


----------



## Dean The Machine (Sep 22, 2014)

I used a handheld Ryobi....all last year. And it just tired me out, and took too long to complete the proper clean up. Bought a Husqvarna backpack....and it's been a blessing. I use a Stihl in tree chainsaw when climbing, but I really do like the Husqvarna blowers. It takes up a ton more room in your work truck, but it sure looks good when it's done....minimum effort, and Customers realize how Professional you are when you pull that thing out to perform a clean up. Just my experience though.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Sep 22, 2014)

Um, I think you guys are responding to a 4 year old thread. Edit: and it looks to have been dug up by a spammer? Hope he worked that out by now. Still good advice though. Those big Husky blowers are rebadged Redmax bcz7Xxx (Husky 570) and bc 8Xxx (Husky 580). Some of the most revered in the industry. The Huskys have an "improved" strap design. They really are a bit more comfortable which is nice during leaf season.


----------



## cus_deluxe (Oct 3, 2014)

skindaddy said:


> buy the husqvarna, ive got the biggest one they have which is the most powerful one out of all of them, cant remember the model but it is the sweetest thing ever well worth it.


580 is biggest one they make. either bt or bts (bts has stupid throttle trigger on tube. super awkward. same as ebz8500. it will blow bricks down the street. no other blower compares (and ive run all of them)


----------

